# Shooting While Pregnant



## Archer Princess

Hi ladies,

I'm only 3 months pregnant now, but am wondering if anyone has shot pregnant. If so, how far along were you able to shoot? I love shooting and know I'll eventually have to put down my bow because of the growing babies. Any advice and tips would be appreciated! Thanks!! :wave3:


----------



## Outdoor Gal

I'll bump this back to the top for ya!  I recall reading about other moms-to-be shooting until 6-8 months or maybe even later.. depends on what their Dr. recommended and how much they had to alter their stance/form to accomodate their changing shape!  Some may have decreased draw wt. a bit if they had to change their stance or form.. sorry I don't remember more details for ya!  Congrats on the wee ones (you DID indicate more than one, I think! :wink: A happy healthy mom makes for happy healthy family, so I hope you get to continue shooting for quite some time!  Then I 'spose you'll be too busy to shoot for awhile, even after given the OK by your Dr. But I bet you'll be back at it as soon as you can!  Wishing you and your family all the best!


----------



## gamecooker

Babies..how fun. Congrats!!

There was a girl at the shop we go to, she did shoot up until a couple of weeks before she had her adorable little girl (about 2 wks ago now). Though she didn't shoot much there at the end of that time (belly got in the way lol). 

As Outdoor Girl say's really will be up to what the doc says and how comfortable you are. Way back when lol we were told do what you normally do til you are uncomfortable  that's of course if you are not having any problems.


----------



## TROPHYCHICK

*hi*

HI... I shot while I was pregnant. I shot all the way up to 8 1/2 months. My doctor highly recommended it. It was an activity that I was doing before I was pregnant and is a relatively low impact sport so why quit doing it. It keep me in shape. I encourage you to keep shooting. Good luck!! Congrads!!


----------



## ebonarcher

Depends on how much strain you are needing to shoot. If your not over bowed you should be fine. Just watch out for the ladies. You catch them you'll yell real loud.


----------



## MN_Chick

Shoot for as long as it feels comfortable. You might want to drop the draw weight if you are straining to pull it. Towards the end of pregnancy, that will make you pee.


----------



## kimmiedawn

My doctor told me to shoot as long as I was comfortable..(he is a bowhunter too). and since I shoot 3D and hunt there was a lot of shootin involved.. lol . I shot til I was 8-8 1/2 months along.. and walked the 3D range with my hubby 4 days before Ambris was born.. Late June and it was hot.. The more active you can stay the better overall everything will be, keeps u stronger. Keep shootin, stay safe and congrats to ya..


----------



## alpinebowoman

*Shooting while prego*

Well first off....Congrats on the babies!

I am 4 months along (19 weeks).
I have been shooting the whole time so far. I haven't had any problems! 
The only thing I did do was drop my weight of my Alphamax. I was shooting 54#'s and I dropped it down to 49#'s and have just kept pluggin along.

Dropping the weight helped alot on how I felt after we got done shooting.

Just pay attention to what your body tells ya! That is about all I can say! My doc was fine w/ me continuing to shoot since I shot before I became pregnant!

Good luck to you!
Keep Shooting!


----------



## buckeye_girl

MN_Chick said:


> Shoot for as long as it feels comfortable. You might want to drop the draw weight if you are straining to pull it. Towards the end of pregnancy, that will make you pee.


Oh geeze the things I have to look forward to!!!!! ahhhhhhh


----------



## MN_Chick

buckeye_girl said:


> Oh geeze the things I have to look forward to!!!!! ahhhhhhh


It's ok-- when you are 8 months EVERYTHING makes you pee. Sneezing, coughing, sitting for more than 15 minutes in a car... Little dude spends 8 months in there using your bladder as a trampoline. It's fantastic when he gets energetic at 3 am. :wink:


----------



## buckeye_girl

MN_Chick said:


> It's ok-- when you are 8 months EVERYTHING makes you pee. Sneezing, coughing, sitting for more than 15 minutes in a car... Little dude spends 8 months in there using your bladder as a trampoline. It's fantastic when he gets energetic at 3 am. :wink:


So you're saying I should wear a diaper?? I see this kid is already going to be a pain in my butt!!!! You always know how to cheer me up girl......haha


----------



## Mali

I'm 6.5 months along right now and have been shooting without any trouble so far. I kept my weight lower since I'm not hunting just target shooting, and will certainly be back out at the range once my DH comes home and he's joining me (not as much fun to shoot alone lol). Just keep going while you are comfortable and yes, once you hit 8 months, everything will make you pee lol - panty liners will become good friends  Congrats on the baby!


----------



## pabowman

*I remember shooting*

I was at the PSAA indoor State shoot 2 years ago and a lady across the way was scheduled to have a c-section that monday, we shot saturday and sunday and she eded up winning her division there.... so it is possible..


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter

I am glad to hear all of your comments. I also recently found out that I was pregnant again, and am still wanting to keep shooting. It is encouraging to hear all of your comments! I also dropped my poundage back because I always had a hard time pulling it anyway, lol. Good luck and congrats! I bet that we will be due about the same time. We should keep in touch!


----------



## buckeye_girl

Oh geeze AT will be crawling with little monsters! This will be my first. It's going to be a hunter/archer for sure unless it doesn't want to be.

I've had a bit of a rough pregnancy so far so I need to talk to the doctor about still being allowed to shoot. I need a good bow and apparently a diaper and I'll be set. 

I'm thinking one big AT baby shower is in order.


----------



## shootemstraight

I shoot a recurve and shot during both of my pregnancies. The first one, I used a little bit lighter bow and shot until I was about 8 months. The second, I used my main bow and stopped around 7 months. Baby one was almost 10 pounds and second baby was 9 pounds. Needless to say, after a while, it's just not fun to be standing so much.
Oh, I also found that those little kicks and jabs distracted me a bit too much to really enjoy shooting much later into my pregnancies.

Archery Princess - Congratulations!!!


----------



## Archer Princess

Thank you all for your comments and advice! I've been shooting since I found out I was preggers. I had to back off a little in the first trimester...too nauseated to go shoot and have fun. I've done 2 3D shoots so far and planning on doing some more. It's a bit tougher to do the shoots on back to back weekends, but it's still fun...just gotta rest a little more afterwards. I haven't dropped my poundage, but I'm at the point where I could go up. I've decided to leave it where it's at since I know there will be a time when I can't shoot for awhile.

Love the comment about the "ladies!" It had me laughing.

I think the only thing I know I have changed is talking to the guys in our club who have shot the local courses more. I know one of the local courses is nothing but hills and is a bear when not preggers...don't need to add any unnecessary stress to the babies. Other than that I haven't changed anything else.

Hoping I can shoot in the 8th month. It all depends on if I get put on bed rest or not. I know once I hit 24 weeks the docs will probably monitor me a little bit more since I'm pregnant with twins (high risk pregnancy).

Good luck to all the other pregnant gals with their shooting. Have a happy and healthy 9 months. And thanks again for all of your input!:teeth:


----------



## buckeye_girl

ebonarcher said:


> Depends on how much strain you are needing to shoot. If your not over bowed you should be fine. Just watch out for the ladies. You catch them you'll yell real loud.



LOL I just caught this comment after the last post.....too funny. Everything makes ya yell when you catch em now much less with a 52 lb string slapping them! OY! :mg:


----------



## MN_Chick

I just want to post a note to those who are first time mommy-to-be's.. while you can shoot as much as you want, do make sure that you are comfortable. Don't overdo it jsut to finish a course. If you get tired- STOP and rest, your baby needs that. Don't try to be She-Ra. Also be sure to stay hydrated and bring a few snacks. Chances are, your little one will not be happy if your stomach is completely empty.


----------

